# One year only 5 speed barracuda?



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Sep 26, 2017)

i got this project for a decent price but I have never heard of or seen a 5 speed with a chrome chainguard. I looked for pics and I could not find any online or any discussions but I did find one newspaper ad that had it in there. And I was the same color and everything. Any thoughts?


----------



## jungleterry (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello this is jungle terry (terry ) i am a huge ross collector and can help you out with anything you need . This is a five speed import . They also did these in a twin shift 10 speed version . Green ,gold and purple . I have many parts for these having more then 100 barracudas over the past 8 years . Feel free to contact me ( 440)228-0291. Take care


----------

